# Hi Everyone



## Mario (Apr 9, 2016)

my name is Mario and Bandit is my cockapoo. He is 5 1/2 years old and doing well, with the exception of ear infections. We were told , during his first ear infection, that cockapoos are prone to ear issues.
We have tried apple cider vinegar, coconut oil as well as a flush ( prescribed by our vet). It seems that the only things that works are the prescription drops.
I check his ears everyday and clean and clip the hair when necessary. Any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 
Thank you
Mario and Bandit


----------

